# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Den Haag plaatst richel voor drenkelingen - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Den Haag plaatst richel voor drenkelingen*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 34 minuten geleden*
DEN HAAG (ANP) - Een veiligheidsrichel moet ervoor zorgen dat drenkelingen die in een van de Haagse grachten vallen er snel weer uit kunnen klimmen. De gemeente Den Haag is sinds begin oktober bezig met het inmetselen van deze handgrepen. *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

